# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ψηφιακά Κυκλώματα > Αυτοματισμοί >  >  Διακόπτης αλλαγής πολικότητας σε dc μοτέρ

## ba99297

Γεια χαρά σε όλους
Φτιάχνω ένα ηλεκτροκίνητο αυτοκίνητο για τον γιο μου
Θα έχει μοτέρ 24 volt 350 watt και θα τραβάει σε λογικό φορτίο 18 ampere στα ζόρια μέχρι 28-30
Θέλω όμως να του δώσω την δυνατότητα μπρος-πίσω ( όπισθεν). Με λίγα λόγια έναν διακόπτη που θα αλλάζει την πολικότητα της μπαταρίας προς το μοτέρ
Μου έχουν πει ότι γίνεται με μεταγωγικό διακόπτη. Υπάρχει άλλος πιο φτηνός τρόπος?
Έχω έναν δικακόπτη από παλιά τριφασική κρεατομηχανή του κυμά που είχε δεξιές και αριστερές στροφές, θα κάνει δουλειά?

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## teo_GR

Έχεις κοιτάξει αν υπάρχει διακόπτης on-on σε αυτά τα αμπέρ?

----------


## teo_GR

Κάτι σαν αυτό με περισσότερα αμπέρ. 
http://www.markidis.gr/product_info....oducts_id=2776

----------


## rkiller

Αν δε βρεις διακόπτη on-on στα ampere που θέλεις μπόρεισ να οδηγήσεις με τον διακόπτη δύο ρελέ των 40Α ή 50Α έκαστο και θα είσαι μια χαρά

----------


## KOKAR

θέλεις ενα απλο διακόπτη και ενα ρελε για να διαχειριστεί το μεγάλο ρεύμα.... αλλά να ξέρεις, τα ρελε αυτά δεν ειναι φθηνά
συνήθως τα χρησιμοποιούν στους εργάτες Jeep και στα κότερα στους εργάτες της άγκυρας ....
http://www.kotero.gr/index.asp?category=02.&sub1=2464

----------


## KOKAR

οριακά μπορεί να σου κανει και το παρακάτω...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/MSD-8960-M...ht_1630wt_1002

και το pdf του

http://www.jegs.com/InstallationInst...1/121-8960.pdf

----------


## lepouras

δεν του προσαρμόζεις και με μια προέκταση λεβγιε(σαν ταχύτητες) έναν τέτοιο? http://www.technomat-shop.com/site/i...#axzz25znZ1nxq είναι μεταγωγικός για πίνακα αλλά με λίγη θέληση γίνετε η δουλεία σου.

----------


## lion

Για ρελέ αυτά είναι ότι πρέπει: (καλύτερα 5 επαφών αφού θέλεις και όπισθεν)
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140693943329...84.m1438.l2649

Επίσης ρίξε μια ματιά και εδώ:
http://www.hobbymasters.com/Power-Wheels-Parts.aspx
http://forum.modifiedpowerwheels.com...fa290ef320dbdc
http://www.autospark.gr/agora.html?p...ategory_id=380

Διακόπτες βρήκα σαν αυτούς: http://www.hobbymasters.com/Power-Wh...0801-1756.aspx
σε όλα τα μαγαζιά με ηλεκτρονικά και παίζουν μια χαρα στα 18V που τους δούλεψα

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πρόθεση σας και την αμεσότητα των απαντήσεών σας

----------


## jtb

Έχω μια ερώτηση. Δεν είναι πιο οικονομικό να φτιάξει μια h-bridge απο 4 τρανζιστορ (2 NPN και 2 PNP) στα 50Α? Όλα αυτά με κόστος γύρω στα 10 ευρώ.

----------


## vasilllis

απο 23€ http://www.bestprice.gr/search?q=+4+...00&many=1&pg=1

----------


## MacGyver

Από το 12 τώρα οι γιοί  λογικά θα πήγαν φαντάροι.
Κανονικά δεν θα τους αφήνουν να παίζουν με τα αυτοκινητάκια. Παλιά έτσι γινόταν , δεν ξέρω αν άλλαξε κάτι !

----------

